# PCGH-Schnäppchenführer jetzt auch mit eigener Facebook-Seite [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Schnäppchenführer jetzt auch mit eigener Facebook-Seite [Anzeige]*

					Unseren Schnäppchenführer auf PC Games Hardware gibt es seit über vier Jahren und täglich nutzen diesen Tausende Leser, um sich über die besten Angebote bei Amazon und Co. zu informieren. Ab sofort gibt es dazu auch eine eigene Facebook-Seite, damit Sie den besten Deal des Tages garantiert nicht mehr verpassen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Schnäppchenführer jetzt auch mit eigener Facebook-Seite [Anzeige]*


----------



## Dartwurst (15. August 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Schnäppchenführer jetzt auch mit eigener Facebook-Seite [Anzeige]*

Ihr wisst schon, das im Forum viele die Gleichung Facebook= unterschreiben würden.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. August 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Schnäppchenführer jetzt auch mit eigener Facebook-Seite [Anzeige]*



Dartwurst schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon, das im Forum viele die Gleichung Facebook= unterschreiben würden.


 
Habe dazu mal eine Umfrage erstellt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/289374-besitzt-du-einen-facebook-account.html

Bin gespannt auf die Ergebnisse.


----------

